# Need feedback on survival book



## FuturePrep (Mar 30, 2009)

A few weeks ago, I bought Cody Lundin's book "When All Hell Breaks Loose". I discovered some interesting survival things, even some instruction on personal defense.

Has anyone else read this book? Your thoughts? Are there better books?

Here's his website: CODY LUNDIN: outdoor survival, Â*primitive living skills, and urban preparedness courses

Russ


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

FuturePrep
I have read both of Cody Lundin's books. The other one is 98.6 degrees or the art of keeping your ass alive.
If you haven't read it I recommend that you do.
I have been providing disaster preparedness education for pover 31 years with 22 years as an instructor for the Red Cross. Both of his books are worth the price. Good reading for new comers in prpeparedness and a tid bit of new information for us long timers.
Cody has a different approach to his teaching but it is effective. He is very knowledgeable an much of it comes from practicle experience.
As for better books. There might be some out there but I haven't found any yet. Although there are many that are also informative, just need to keep searching. Some stress certain information more than others.
Many are written by people who have studied disaster/survival but have little or no practical experience.
I was having problems with my old computer and I am now using a new one so I am in the process of transfering my files from one to the other so my list of books is not available now. However, one you can find on line is the Army Survival guide. Some one on here might be able to provide a link to a site where it cn be downloaded.
I am also sure that others will be able to provide you with some useful books to help you.
If you have any questions feel free to ask. There are a l;ot of informed people on his board who tend to provide sound information.


----------



## Gene Backus (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, you gotta have the personal experiences to back up your education! The facts alone do you not make you more prepared. Actions are louder than words.


----------



## Phaedros (Mar 25, 2009)

*army field manual*

Here it is U.S. Army Field Manual, No. 21-76, Survival


----------



## mtnscout (Oct 9, 2008)

*Army survival manual*

The above link no longer works, here's one from humboldt college that should stand the traffic.

http://www.humboldt.edu/~hsusnc/FM 21-76 US ARMY SURVIVAL MANUAL.pdf


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, small world... I just found my copy of FM 21-76 while picking up some clutter today!   

*S*ize up the situation
*U*ndue haste makes waste
*R*emember where you are
*V*anquish fear and panic
*I*mprovise
*V*alue living
*A*ct like the natives
*L*earn basic skills


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have this book it is a good one. I also recomend the British SAS Book. (Special Air Service) You can read all you want, but until you practice some of what you read your inexperienced! Any little bit of experience helps.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

A good survival book should have additional features like a built in light or a kevlar cover that stops bullets.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

The US Army and SAS Survival manuals are essentials in my humble opinion. I just received a copy of "When All Hell Breaks Loose". I liked Cory's book 98.6 degrees.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's another great survival guide:

http://frc4u.org/GAO/e107_files/downloads/frc_preparedness_handbook.pdf


----------



## chaswoody (Mar 15, 2010)

*link to most military books, mostly TM's and FM's*

us joint services manuals this link is all military books in a pdf file form please look throw all of the manuals and download whichever ones you will need that strike your interest


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I would go to Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more and look under Books for survival books. The reason I say to go to amazon is because of the customer reviews for most of the books. They will tell you more about the book than anything else.
Then, when I find a book I like, I ask my library if they can get it for me through interlibrary loan. If after reading it, I decide to order it from somewhere, then I can, but this has saved me a lot of money.
I have shelves full of books about wild edible plants, some to identify the plants with and some for recipes and more detail.


----------

